# deer hunting,lost for good!!



## boranger (Mar 11, 2008)

I have hunted deer with a bow for 40 years,my wife and two son and me have taken over 120 deer with bows,at one time we had over 2000 or more acres to hunt. As of this season we have 0 acres. to get on land in S.E. MN. is almost imposible to get on. We do not have the money to get on good land! so know one is hunting this year and everyone in the family is mad at the world, we are all looking for land with know luck. Is anyone else having this problem ?


----------



## fubar (Mar 10, 2008)

tons of land up where we hunt..but you have to compeat with the indians in the chip (dont go off on me for saying the I word i have family who are) but there are so many deer in our area it dosnt seem to matter if the indians hunt for a month or so before we can get out. im actuly bringing one of my friends from college that is from your area that had the same thing happen to their family.


----------



## ruger1 (Aug 16, 2006)

Keep trying to find land. Stay down in SE Minnesota. We've got enough citiots coming up to Northern MN. It's getting overcrowded here because of you guys.


----------



## woodpecker (Mar 2, 2005)

ruger1 said:


> Stay down in SE Minnesota. We've got enough citiots


 :eyeroll: :eyeroll: :eyeroll: :eyeroll: :eyeroll: :eyeroll: :eyeroll:


----------



## stonejs1 (Oct 14, 2008)

:withstupid: Keep trying to find land. Stay down in SE Minnesota. We've got enough citiots coming up to Northern MN. It's getting overcrowded here because of you guys.
_________________
I am McLovin! :withstupid:

Ruger1 you sound like an imature punk kid who knows very little. You've got a lot of growing up to do. Why do you even bother posting idiotic post that no-one wants to hear. I don't even know who you are but by the way that you say things I know you aren't even old enough to own land which makes your statement even more idiotic.


----------



## Hick-From-Hell (Mar 18, 2008)

I am not going to tell anyone to stay home but I do see alot of people that only come up north (central MN) the weekend before hunting and the weekend of hunting.


----------



## fubar (Mar 10, 2008)

just stay out of my stands and we will be ok :beer:


----------



## ruger1 (Aug 16, 2006)

stonejs1 said:


> :
> Ruger1 you sound like an imature punk kid who knows very little. You've got a lot of growing up to do. Why do you even bother posting idiotic post that no-one wants to hear. I don't even know who you are but by the way that you say things I know you aren't even old enough to own land which makes your statement even more idiotic.


You are right......except for that fact that I'm 32. Own land in Iowa and MN for hunting purposes. Own my own home and land in Another part of MN. Oh and own part of a hunting camp in Montana.

Have city people causing typical selfish problems on my homestead land all the time. On the Montana land yearly. Once in a while on the farm in Iowa. Not to mention crowding us up at the deer shack on the canadian border.

We've dealt with poaching, trespassing, guys shooting at deer with us IN the line of fire, sitting within 50 yards of our stands, dumping garbage, and destruction of our property. When we've caught the culprits or confronted them, they were ALL MN hunters and most were Citiots. So I think I know what I'm talking about.

So you were like 5% right. Not bad.  Thanks for playing.


----------



## verg (Aug 21, 2006)

trust me...we in the dakotas know how you feel.


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

boranger.....

Keep trying. I used to have about 2000 acres as well. But now I am only hunting small chunks of land. I have to share with other hunters as well. Things are tough. But one thing is check out the state land in the area's. Some of it is very hard to get too and not many people hunt it. I know of lots of acres in SEMN of state land that does not get hunted that much. Just need to put on some miles and do alot of scouting. I would hunt these more but i have places closer that I hunt. PM me and I could help you find some.

Chuck


----------



## ruger1 (Aug 16, 2006)

verg said:


> trust me...we in the dakotas know how you feel.


I know you guys do. that's why when I'm out there every year I'm so grateful that the farmers are as generous as they are. We love to stop in, chit chat for a while. Maybe leave a small token of our appreciation, ect.


----------



## woodpecker (Mar 2, 2005)

ruger1 said:


> I know you guys do. that's why when I'm out there every year I'm so grateful that the farmers are as generous as they are. We love to stop in, chit chat for a while. Maybe leave a small token of our appreciation, ect.


So why in the hell would you be a prick to someone else about going to a different area????? :eyeroll:


----------



## ruger1 (Aug 16, 2006)

woodpecker said:


> So why in the hell would you be a prick to someone else about going to a different area????? :eyeroll:


Cause I am a prick and I want it all to myself.

Sure, I'm lumping all southern MN people into the citiot category and that's not right. There are guys that aren't that bad. But even city guys hate city guys. So I'm erroring on the side of caution and bing a smart *** to boot. 8)


----------



## woodpecker (Mar 2, 2005)

ruger1 said:


> Cause I am a prick and I want it all to myself.
> 
> Sure, I'm lumping all southern MN people into the citiot category and that's not right. There are guys that aren't that bad. But even city guys hate city guys. So I'm erroring on the side of caution and bing a smart a$$ to boot. 8)


I don't want the moderators to have to bi%*# slap me so I better move on!! :lol: :lol: :lol:

Good Luck in your future bow hunting boranger!!! :beer:


----------



## R y a n (Apr 4, 2005)

OK guys enough

IS this the future of all hunting? Consider what the pressure of losing hunting is doing to everyone.

Everyone is going to find it tougher with more pressure as urban sprawl creeps outward. There is simply no reason to complain about it anymore. You cannot have the best of all worlds for all things. Southern Minnesota has become increasingly suburban, and there are few wild areas left. The state decided to go that direction allowing unchecked uncontrolled development, and the effects are now being seen by hunters. Take your legislators to task for allowing the sprawl to compromise your sport.

Everytime I read the articles about how we are losing hunter particiapation numbers, and less youth joining the ranks, I sometimes wonder if it isn't best for the sport the way I used to know it. I like less people in the field as I'm sure all of you do too..

But enough with the attacks from everyone.

NIMBY is beginning to grow and divide all sportsman, and the pressure from a growing Minneapolis population is causing more and more city folks to give hunting a shot everywhere, including Minnesota and North Dakota.

This thread will be locked up tight if the anomosity continues and folks keep trying to provoke each other.

Ryan


----------



## ruger1 (Aug 16, 2006)

Alright Boranger. Here is my serious advice.

I remember reading a report somewhere that 85% -90% of hunters that felt their stands were a mile back in the woods were in fact no more than 1/3 of a mile.

Between that and my personal experience, here is my advice. Majority of hunters are lazy. If they can't get their by 4-wheeler. They don't want to get there at all.

Knowing that. I'd scout out public lands using google earth and MSN Live maps that are at least a mile into the woods. Once you've found some promising areas walk them on foot and check them out. Take your GPS and use it along with a detailed map that you've printed from Google Earth or MSN. Write on the map and take notes of the area. Then set your stand and enjoy. All the road/trail hunters will have pushed the deer deep into your hunting area and they will not follow.


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y (Sep 23, 2004)

R Y A N beat me to the punch! I was working on a reply! Best advise I can give! Everyone of us in this site is in the same boat! We are all fighting for land. It has changed a ton in just the past 3 years.

How about we work togather! I know I have a landowner in Northern Minn that has the Gov up on his land killing deer. I will be going up there to do some damage, and I know he will let just about anyone on to get rid of the deer.


----------



## boranger (Mar 11, 2008)

I did not see all that coming!!!! a few thing I will say ,I live in the country and my family all do taxidermy for a living. I sure wish I did not say anything now!!


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y (Sep 23, 2004)

boranger said:


> I did not see all that coming!!!! a few thing I will say ,I live in the country and my family all do taxidermy for a living. I sure wish I did not say anything now!!


Don't worry about it. Take stuff with a grain of salt!

Is there any public stuff?


----------



## woodpecker (Mar 2, 2005)

boranger said:


> I sure wish I did not say anything now!!


Actually, Ryan got your post back on track, and Ruger offered up some good advice!! Like everything else in today's world your probably going to have to become more mobile to continue to hunt!! My main hunting area has changed over the years also, to the point of near disbelief!! I travel 125 to 150 miles one direction to where I grew up to hunt, but without doing that my options would be very limited, so adapt, but don't give up!! :beer: 
Again, good luck!!


----------



## dogdonthunt (Nov 10, 2005)

I agree keep looking... although ruger is being a bit sarcastic in the first cpl posts he is right about the state land... I myself was guilty of it... didnt wanna walk very far... got lazy... but the last yr I have been doing a lil bit more of the scouting and not so much for deer but I guess that is what Im there for but for the adventure also... of course its always tougher to get back in deep in the dark but just imagine the possibilities when you do get there and the things you will possibly see.... it takes a lil trial and error to find that perfect spot but once you do you will love it.... no pressure from lazy ppl and its always nice and quiet and relaxing.... had a great hunt last night except for the fact I got cold when the sun went down and got somewhat busted but it was and experience.... had a forkhorn walk out behind me and a doe that came out right after but knew something was wrong and started stomping right around my stand which made another one start stomping right behind me..... then the loud wheeze that made me jump.... it was both an unsuccesful and succesful hunt in which I didnt get to fling an arrow but just having that wildlife right there doing all that was awsome.... again this was all on state land.... next time I think Ill pack some more heat packs cuz I think the shivering mightve tipped them off that I was there but I would do it again in a heartbeat.... good luck in finding land and keep up the search....


----------

